# Convert a Shimano freehub rear wheel?



## goo_mason (22 Mar 2010)

I'm in the process of my first fixie / singlespeed build; may start off as a SS as it'll be easier to pop a cog with spacers on an existing road wheel.

Is there an easy way to convert a Shimano rear freewheel hub to fixed? Every time I google for info I end up getting SS conversion help rather than fixed. I was planning on using an old existing wheelset rather than the chrome-rimmed 27" wheels that came with it (Puch Prince).

If you know of a good site with photos (I'm not confident at doing things unless I can see what it's all supposed to look like!), let me know.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Mar 2010)

You will need to buy a fixed hub wont you? Shouldnt cost much (£30 for a basic one). 

You need a threaded hub with a lockring or "screws" (term ive heard, dont know what it means) from my understanding (which is full of holes, lol).

Or a flip flop hub for best of both worlds?



I apologise if im flat out wrong here!


----------



## PpPete (22 Mar 2010)

You can use a freewheel hub and just put a SS freewheel hub on it.

Or you could also thread a fixed sprocket on... but any retarding effort by the legs will tend to unthread it. This is called "suicide hub" ...but it's only really dangerous if you are running fixed with no rim brakes. To counteract the unthreading somewhat you can use old BB lockring (same thread) wound on really tight on top of the sprocket. Or use a method called "Rotafix" (google it).

I'm using the first method and havnt had a problem yet.... but then I've not told my OH it's called a suicide hub yet !


----------



## Landslide (22 Mar 2010)

Surly produce the "Fixxer", basically a freehub body, minus the ratchet mechanism, but it's a bit pricy (~£60+).

As an alternative, how about using the existing rear wheel (suicide style) on the rear and using a decent alloy front wheel for improved braking in the wet?


----------



## goo_mason (22 Mar 2010)

The old wheel on the bike has an old Atom screw-on freewheel cassette, so I could use that with a screw-on fixed cog + lockring, although I'd need to re-dish the wheel. I'm happy to do that, though I'm not sure that I'd keep that wheel on as the chrome rim won't be much fun for braking in the wet.

For starters, I'm going to use the Shimano 9sp rear wheel that was on my SCR2 when I bought it. Easier to slip on a SS conversion kit for starters, I suppose. I could build a wheel around a flip-flop hub, but to get me going quicker I could just buy a ready-built fixed wheel. I wouldn't feel too confident building another wheel from scratch without a truing stand (and I'm not handy so I couldn't build my own from Musson's book as I don't have the tools or the skills!).

Thanks for the tips, guys.

Anyone recommend a good place to get a decent, inexpensive fixed rear wheel?


----------



## Landslide (22 Mar 2010)

goo_mason said:


> ...the chrome rim won't be much fun for braking in the wet.



Though much less of an issue if you're running fixed as you can rely a bit more on leg braking for the rear.


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Mar 2010)

Are you in a hurry? Do you have a bit of storage space? If yes to both, it's worth at least thinking about keeping an eye on ebay with a view to buying an old bike, just for the wheel. I got an old racer for £21 that proved to have two very nice old Weinman-rimmed wheels. I still have the front one, five years on.


----------



## Telemark (22 Mar 2010)

You may want to PM Touche (CC Ecosse), he was talking of wheel building for his fixie last time we met ... 

Have fun & introduce us to the result of your project some time 

T


----------



## tyred (23 Mar 2010)

If you are doing the fixie thing properly, you will be removing the back brake caliper so the chrome rim is irrelevant. Even if you don't, with the right pads, chrome rims will provide a serviceable brake. Have a look at Fribrax website and buy something specifically for chrome rims as modern pads available at your LBS are for modern rims and too soft to work properly on chrome.


----------

